# Pause um Programm anzuhalten



## Helferlein (12. Feb 2004)

Hallo, habe da ein Quicksort Algorithmus in Java umgesetzt.
Allerdings seh ich das Resultat nicht, da nach der Ausführung des Programm alles geschlossen wird.
Wie ist der Befehl um eine Pause zu generieren? Gibt es da nicht was wie pause(); ?

Grüße Helferlein


----------



## bummerland (12. Feb 2004)

wenn du dein programm über konsol ausführst, wird doch danach eigentlich nichts geschlossen?!?

ansonsten gibts den Befehl Thread.sleep(milliSeconds).


----------



## Helferlein (12. Feb 2004)

Leider wird die console geschlossen


----------



## bygones (12. Feb 2004)

wie beendest du denn das Programm - also mit einem bestimmten Befehl ??


----------



## Nobody (12. Feb 2004)

kein System.exit(0) reinnehmen


----------



## Stefan1200 (13. Feb 2004)

Wenn der Code abgearbeitet ist (von oben nach unten) wird bei einer Konsolenanwendung das Java Programm beendet, auch ohne System.exit(0).

Sowas wie der Pause Befehl lässt sich mit einer Tastatureingabe realisieren.
Einfach ein Text ausgeben lassen: "Bitte drücken Sie Enter", und danach mit readLine() oder read() das Programm auf ein Tastendruck warten lassen.


----------



## me.toString (13. Feb 2004)

Wie startest du denn dein Programm ?? ... über 'ne IDE, aus der Konsole oder mit 'nem Doppelklick ???
wenn du's in der Konsole ausführen tust (so richtig per Hand starten mit  java Programmname)wird die doch nicht geschlossen ... du siehst anschliessend wieder den Prompt (unter Windoof wie unter Linux)
An sonsten mach es mit der Tastatureingabe.


----------



## Nobody (13. Feb 2004)

nicht ganz elegent, funzt aber (bis der stack überläuft):

```
private void warte(){
  warte();
}
```

könntest auch sprünge verwenden (zumindest gibts dann in assembler keinen overflow), aber das müsstest du dann halt abbrechen, da es nie endet


----------



## Beni (13. Feb 2004)

```
try{
  Thread.sleep( Long.MAX_VALUE );
} 
catch (InterruptedException ex){
}
```

Und das Programm wird nie beendet.


----------



## Nobody (13. Feb 2004)

ne kleine frage am rande:
die sleep methode wurde ja als native code verfasst, kann ich den irgendwie anschauen?


----------

